# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Γραμμές Εξωτερικού  (international routes) >  Γραμμή Αιγύπτου - Σουδάν (Egyprt - Soudan route))

## Appia_1978

Ψάχνοντας σήμερα λίγο στο διαδίκτυο, ανακάλυψα ότι μεταξύ Αιγύπτου και Σουδάν υπάρχει μια πορθμειακή γραμμή, διάρκειας περίπου 16 ωρών!

Η διαδρομή είναι φανταστική, επειδή περνάει από πολλά αξιοθέατα της Αιγύπτου. Τις πλοές πραγματοποιούν παλιά, πιστεύω, Γερμανικά και Δανέζικα πλοία.

Το αστείο στην υπόθεση είναι, ότι η εταιρεία παίρνει και αυτοκίνητα, αλλά με μια μέρα καθυστέρηση. Δηλαδή, οι επιβάτες ανβαίνουν στα πλοία και αρχίζουν το ταξίδι τους, ενώ τα αυτοκίνητά τους, επιβιβάζονται σε μια πλωτή πλατφόρμα, η οποία ρυμουλκείται μετά προς τον προορισμό, όπου και φτάνει μια μέρα μετά το πλοίο με τους επιβάτες!

Και μερικές εικόνες που βρήκα σκόρπιες στο διαδίκτυο:

DSCF7584.jpg

2382491766_fe5594da6d_o.jpg

3851771575_03c2618c14_o.jpg

Wadi Halfa.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Φίλε Appia_1978 δεν έπρεπε να το ανεβάσεις αυτό.

Δίνεις ιδέες στους επιχειρηματίες που δραστηριοποιούνται στο Αιγαίο για το τι άλλο μπορούν να κάνουν για να κατεβάσουν το κόστος.

Μας βλέπω σε λίγο να ταξιδεύουμε με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

----------


## xidianakis

πλακα θα εχει! ......αλλα αν ειναι κανεις που εχει προβλημα με τον καιρο και πεσει σε κανενα 9αρακι με αυτο το σκαρι τοτε θα εχει ακομα πιο πολυ πλακα!!!

----------

